# Optimaler Kühler für Thermaltake ARMOR A30



## Alte-Schule (20. Mai 2011)

*Optimaler Kühler für Thermaltake ARMOR A30*

Wie im Titel steht geht es um ein ARMOR A30 Micro-ATX Gehäuse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Hersteller darf maximal eine Höhe von 90 mm nicht überschritten werden.
Ich habe daher eine kleine Auswahl der Kühler die für mich in Frage kommen ausgewählt.
Leider kenne ich die Kühlleistung der Produkte nicht und wollte hier im Forum fragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit den Kühlern gemacht hat.  

Der zukühlende Prozessor ist ein AMD X4 955 BE. Mit dem Boxed Kühler werden Temperaturen von ca. 61°C bei einem Takt von 3600 MHz und einer Kernspannung von 1,300 Volt erreicht. Was mir deutlich zu hoch ist.

Leider würde ein Corsair H70 nicht ohne Modifikationen des Gehäuses passen, daher suche ich einen guten Luftkühler mit Heatpipes.

Hier die Liste:

Scythe Big Shuriken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noctua NH-C14 nur Lüfter unten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cooler Master Vortex Plus RR-VTPS-28PK-R1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Silverstone SST-NT06-E CPU-Cooler mit 120mm Lüfter unten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre echt Top, wenn mir jemand eine Kauftip geben kann.


----------



## Master Shake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kühler für Thermaltake ARMOR A30*

Da in diesem kleinen Case vermutlich keine Highend-Graka laeuft, solltest du dich erst mal fragen, ob du ueberhaupt 3,6 Ghz brauchst. Mein 955 BE ist auf 3,0 GHz runtergetaktet und kann so sehr stark untervoltet werden, zZ 1,125 V, ich teste noch, was noch geht. Damit kannst du die Temps schon enorm senken, dann sollte auch der Boxed oder der guenstigste Kuehler deiner Auswahl ausreichen.

Der Samuel scheint aber relativ schwach zu sein.


----------



## Alte-Schule (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kühler für Thermaltake ARMOR A30*

Das Case wurde ja für Highend Grakas gebaut also, die Seiten sind offen damit frische Luft direkt zum Lüfter kommt. Und zum Takt der CPU, 3,6 GHz sollten schon sein, da die verbaute GTX 460 hunger hat.
Und zu den Kühlern in Augenschein hatte ichden Samuel oder den Noctua. Naja ich werde erstmal probieren was ich mit undervolten hinbekomme. Mich stört ja bei dem Boxedlüfter die Lautstärke bei 4500 U/min.


----------



## Master Shake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kühler für Thermaltake ARMOR A30*

Dann eher den Noctua, allerdings swuerde ich an deiner Stelle einfach mal Tests aller Kuehler googlen. Und falls der H50 passen sollte, der wuerde wohl auch noch reichen, immerhin ist die CPU Spannung ja nicht erhoeht worden.


----------



## Alte-Schule (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Optimaler Kühler für Thermaltake ARMOR A30*

Das problem ist bei H50,H70 und co. das ich in dem Gehäuse keine Aufnahme für einen 120mm Lüfter habe. Somit müste ich den Radi nach Außen setzen, ich bin schon am überlegen den H70 mit einer Eigenbauhalterung zunutzen.

Ich fahre gerade den X4 mit 1,275 VCore auf 3,6 GHz stabil. Leider unter Last über 57°C und umdrehungen über 4500 U/Min.


----------

